# Orange Lake River Island TUBE ?



## riu girl (Dec 1, 2008)

We were at Orange Lake 12/2006 and saw only orange lake rental tubes in the lazy river at River Island.  Since then I have read (on tripadvisor) that you can use your own tubes.

We are staying at Orange Lake again later this month and was just wondering what the current situation is regarding renting vs. bringing your own tubes?

Any info. would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## timetraveler (Dec 1, 2008)

well as of September...you could not use your own tubes.  I will be there again in a few weeks.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 1, 2008)

In 2007, we went later in the day, and there were tubes left about that anyone could use -- apparently lots of folks weren't bothering to return them to get part of their fee back.  Didn't see anyone trying to use their own tubes, but the policy is to use the resorts.


----------



## riu girl (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I really appreciate it.

Just looked at the extensive activity for this month and was also wondering:

1. Is there a charge for the Sat. night bonfire/hayride event? It looks like there is an optional charge for smores but wondering if the hayride portion is  free?

2. Is there any sort of finger food served at the Sunday evening welcome party at River Island?  We went to one of these parties in 2006 (it was held in west village then) and there was juice as well as potatoe chips etc.  I remember it being a really fun event.

Thanks


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm at OLCC at the moment (checked in today).  There is still a fee for the tubes.  I'm not sure about fees for the other activities but I will check.  The hayride does have a * next to it indicating an additional charge.


----------



## timetraveler (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Gary!!!!  Hope you are having a wonderful fun time!!!


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a reservation there for Easter week, and cant seem to get into the website. Is anyone else having a problem?


----------



## lawgs (Dec 5, 2008)

gjw007 said:


> I'm at OLCC at the moment (checked in today).  There is still a fee for the tubes.  I'm not sure about fees for the other activities but I will check.  The hayride does have a * next to it indicating an additional charge.



hiya gary 

are you staying in River Island section

we check in on sunday dec 7 .....got a "wicked" last minute deal for River Island through Global Access offering


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 5, 2008)

lawgs said:


> hiya gary
> 
> are you staying in River Island section
> 
> we check in on sunday dec 7 .....got a "wicked" last minute deal for River Island through Global Access offering



Yes, I am in 81724.  Give me a call.  I'm leaving on the 17th so I'll be here for awhile.  The first day I got here the temperatures were in the upper 60's but they have been in the mid 70s the last couple days.

riu girl

I called the activities number and was told that the hayride is free but as noted, there is $1.50 fee for the hot chocolate.


----------



## riu girl (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary.  I appreciate you checking on the pricing for me.

lawgs,
Have fun on the 7th!!!!!


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't remember there being a hayride before.  Do they do that in Jan./Feb., too?  Is it just one day of the week?


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 7, 2008)

slabeaume said:


> I don't remember there being a hayride before.  Do they do that in Jan./Feb., too?  Is it just one day of the week?



I didn't remember hayrides either so I don't know if it is something for the holiday seasons or throughout the year.  The hayrides are listed on Tuesdays and Saturdays


----------



## scooooter (Jan 17, 2009)

The fees for the tube rentals is just ridiculously high!  They have changed it once again and  believe you only get like a $1 coupon for like the arcade or something like that, isn't it?  I can't remember, but it use to be a $2 refund.  I believe the double tube is $10/day and the other is like $7ish???

And when we were there in Sept and again in Nov, we were told we were NOT allowed to use our own tubes.  Crazy.

Rhonda


----------



## amanven (Jan 17, 2009)

Orange Lake probably does not allow(any longer?) people to bring their own tubes because of liability concerns.  Their insurance carrier would probably hit them much harder if they allowed tubes that are not supplied by the resort into the resort's pool.  It may sound crazy and not be particularly fair but when rules are made like that at any resort or recreational facility, liability considerations are usually the bottome line reason.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 17, 2009)

amanven said:


> Orange Lake probably does not allow(any longer?) people to bring their own tubes because of liability concerns.  Their insurance carrier would probably hit them much harder if they allowed tubes that are not supplied by the resort into the resort's pool.  It may sound crazy and not be particularly fair but when rules are made like that at any resort or recreational facility, liability considerations are usually the bottome line reason.



Actually, we were told by the lifeguards that it was because they have to "control the traffic" going in there. LOLLLL!  It as quite funny because it was November and there was hardly anyone in there.  Probably because the price was so high!

The thing is, if it's an insuance liability thing, that's fine, but seriously, why charge so much money to rent a tube?  In my opinion, the rates are outrageous.  Why not make it reasonable.  Maybe $5/day for the double tube and $3 for the single.  Even with that price, they have to be making money.


----------

